# Techno Music



## MathiasLupen (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright, im lookin for some good techno songs to add to my iPod but dont want to have to sift through literally millions of songs to find good ones. Sooo, i was wondering if anyone could give me a hand.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

By an album of some "organic techno" or in layman's terms Electronic music that is actually done end to end with real people and not pre recorded in a computer.

Thats "Techno music".  the rest  is just "Techno"  Music's distant cozen.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 17, 2009)

1. The Hacker- At Night
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTmbb0mcScQ

2. Anthony Rother- Genstruktur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4nNunZccjE

3. Japanese Telecom- Virtual Origami
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS6BWzSb-ek

4. Newcleus- Computer Age
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67zWw4UfHWE

5. LFO- Freak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-WLI3x43BQ


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

The Tube please.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 17, 2009)

could you be more specific about which type(s) of techno you're interested in?


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

man I don't really listen to that stuff, its so repetitive, but I think that Tiesto is kinda neat. you probbaly got that tho


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 17, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> could you be more specific about which type(s) of techno you're interested in?


 
This.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 17, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> could you be more specific about which type(s) of techno you're interested in?



This.  And also, do you mean techno specifically or electronic music in general?  Already been asked I think, but it's important.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 17, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> could you be more specific about which type(s) of techno you're interested in?


 
any and all with massive base and the best to dance to.


----------



## Hir (Dec 17, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> any and all with massive base and the best to dance to.


I don't like you already.

Also *bass


----------



## Krallis (Dec 17, 2009)

Adagio for strings by tiesto
Adagio for  strings by william orbit
For an angel by paul van dyk
Still alive by paul van dyk
harder better faster stronger (alive 2007 promo single)
Ready steady go by paul oakenfold.
rock the block by sash
sandstorm by darude



these are some of my favourites
You should check them out


----------



## Wreth (Dec 17, 2009)

Try pendulum


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 17, 2009)

Krallis said:


> Adagio for strings by tiesto
> Adagio for  strings by william orbit
> For an angel by paul van dyk
> Still alive by paul van dyk
> ...



@ OP

If you end up liking Paul van Dyk and/or Tiesto (Trance music) I'll also toss out Cosmic Gate, Solarforce, and Armin van Buuren as suggestions.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcNwcWA-vl0


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 17, 2009)

Breathe Carolina, 3Oh!3, the Medic Droid, Dot Dot Curve , LMFAO. go.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 17, 2009)

Does Daft Punk count? It's the only techno I've ever heard in my life that didn't make me want to break whatever speaker it was coming from.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 17, 2009)

Merzbow - Ultramarine Blues

:3


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 17, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> I don't like you already.
> 
> Also *bass


 

lol oops. 
and oh well, your loss. lol jk


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 17, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Breathe Carolina, 3Oh!3, the Medic Droid, Dot Dot Curve , LMFAO. go.


 Not Techno.



Nargle said:


> Does Daft Punk count? It's the only techno I've ever heard in my life that didn't make me want to break whatever speaker it was coming from.


 Not Techno.




Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Merzbow - Ultramarine Blues
> 
> :3


 
What would Genesis think?
Yeah, listen to it. Download all of Merzbow's albums. All of them.


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I do like these two pieces I got from Newgrounds but I don't know if they count as techno. Look up Dimrain47 there and check out Buzztone and Surface.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

JesusFish said:


> not techno.


oh come on. Daft Punk is a little techno. What would you call them? They're at least a subgenre of techno.


----------



## Hyasinth (Dec 18, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> oh come on. Daft Punk is a little techno. What would you call them? They're at least a subgenre of techno.



They're widely considered electronic music, and originally provided a lot to the French house genre.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 18, 2009)

Ian van Dahl, maybe? Castles in the Sky rocks, IMO.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 18, 2009)

Search for the Italobrothers on YT, see if you like them. I will listen to any style of music......well most styles but Techno is my favourite.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0YPd76FmTg Now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 18, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0YPd76FmTg Now.



Nice tune!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 18, 2009)

Hyasinth said:


> They're widely considered electronic music, and originally provided a lot to the French house genre.


 k. Well anyway, my favourite techno artist is a speedcore artist called The Quick Brown Fox! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wJ6U0pNAo4
He owns!


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 18, 2009)

The Speed Freak, "Mongorian Wardance"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7asD7u8yfR4

Three Steps Ahead, "Drop It"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hXdc7zTqOg

Scooter, "And No Matches"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_jwILezlzc


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 18, 2009)

LFKhael said:


> The Speed Freak, "Mongorian Wardance"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7asD7u8yfR4
> 
> Three Steps Ahead, "Drop It"
> ...



I like scooter.  Rebel yell, logical song, are two I like. Can't think of the others off the top of my head.


----------



## Vetr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a fan of anything by Disko Warp records. They have a wide array of upbeat techno, trance, eurobeat, J-pop, and whatever else by tons of different groups.

http://www.diskowarp.com/


----------

